# Different braids...



## StormyBlues

Well there the Hunter braid and the Eventing/Dressage braid, both of which I show here




and then there is the Running braid, french braid, or plait. 
Which is just a french braid on the mane, a long mane. 
Then there is the basket weave. How to braid a horses mane into a basket weave | eHow.com
How to Braid a Horse's Mane in the Basketweave Pattern - wikiHow Have fun, being a groom is alot more than braiding though!


----------



## brookelovesparelli

thankyou, i can't see the links or video as im at school & practically everything is blocked, but when i get home i'll have a look thankyou again


----------



## jacksmom

i do a running braids for shows, well someone else does them for me now but i am working on them xD

Exhibitor Labs : French Braiding The Long Mane


----------



## makin tracks

I used to do what I called a 'diamond braid' on my son's pony. You need a longish mane to do it. I don't have a decent picture to show you what I mean though.

I divided the mane with bands just as you would for an ordinary braid, so you end up with a whole heap of little pony tails. 
Then I would split the first and second ponytail and join the two halves together and repeat for all the other ponytails. 
Then, for the next 'row' I would repeat the process. 
You end up with rows of diamond shapes. 
It can look very effective.

This is the only photo I can find of it, not sure if it shows the plait good enough, but may give you a bit of an idea.


----------



## brookelovesparelli

Thanks guys, now all i need to do is practice, practice, practice  thanks


----------



## IrishCailin

well lets see....

theirs hunter braids 


continental/diamond









mane knots









french braided mane









french braided tail 









forelock braid 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











That's all i can find for now. . . . hope i helped.


----------



## IrishCailin

here is a good website 

Top Knot Horse Braiding


----------



## brookelovesparelli

thanks everyone they look lovely but very hard lol hope i'll be right


----------



## StormyBlues

just practice lots!


----------

